# Hóa chất tẩy rửa ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe như thế nào?



## Vũ Thu Hằng (20/9/18)

Theo các nhà khoa học, các sản phẩm hóa chất tẩy rửa chủ yếu được sản xuất từ hóa chất, nhiều loại gây nguy hiểm cho sức khỏe người tiêu dùng.

*Hóa chất tẩy rửa – những ẩn họa vô hình*
Theo Cơ quan Bảo vệ môi trường Mỹ (EPA), Tổ chức bảo vệ môi trường thế giới thì trong nước xả vải thường có chứa những hóa chất như Benzyn acetate, Benzyn alcohol, Ethyl acetate, Camphor, Chloroform. Nước tẩy rửa nhà tắm, bồn cầu thường chứa hóa chất Benzyl, Polyetylen, Sodium hypochlorite, Chlorine… Đây đều là những hóa chất độc hại cho sức khỏe của con người.

Theo ông Sonya Grande, chuyên gia sức khỏe cộng đồng của EPA, bột giặt có khả năng tẩy trừ chất bẩn bám trên quần áo, nhưng đồng thời cũng lưu lại chất hóa học có độc. Do vậy, cơ quan này khuyến cáo người tiêu dùng nên lựa chọn bột giặt có tính năng bảo vệ môi trường hoặc đọc kỹ thành phần trong bột giặt. Nếu trên thành phần bột giặt ghi là có Polyethylene, Polyethylene glycol, Polyoxyethylene thì đều có khả năng có Dioxane - một chất gây ung thư.

Theo kỹ sư Nguyễn Quang Thuận, hiện nay tại Việt Nam chưa có nghiên cứu chính thức nào về tác hại của các sản phẩm tẩy rửa đối với cơ thể con người. Tuy nhiên, các sản phẩm tẩy rửa sử dụng cho các đồ gia dụng được sản xuất chủ yếu từ hóa chất nên nếu tiếp xúc trực tiếp với cơ thể thì sự ảnh hưởng đối với sức khỏe là khó tránh khỏi.




_Hóa chất tẩy rửa tiềm ần nhiều nguy cơ sức khỏe_​
*Nguy cơ trẻ bị bỏng mắt vì những lọ hóa chất tẩy rửa*

Bố mẹ nào cũng luôn cố gắng để bảo vệ con hết sức có thể, tránh xa những mối nguy hiểm từ ổ điện đến cạnh bàn cạnh tủ hay những đồ dùng nguy hiểm nhưng những tai nạn đáng tiếc vẫn có thể xảy ra bất cứ lúc nào khi trẻ luôn muốn nghịch những thứ mà chúng không nên đụng vào.

Và mới đây, những nhà khoa học đã khiến không ít những ông bố bà mẹ bất ngờ khi chỉ ra trẻ nhỏ là đối tượng phải đối mặt với nguy cơ cao nhất bị bỏng mắt và tổn thương mắt. Thủ phạm chính là những dung dịch gia dụng như nước tẩy rửa.

Nghiên cứu đã cho thấy trẻ 1 tuổi có nguy cơ bị tổn thương mắt cao gấp 2 lần so với người lớn 24 tuổi làm việc trong những nhà máy hóa chất. Thế nhưng, những tai nạn đó lại không phổ biến ở những trẻ lớn hơn vì lúc đó trẻ đã có đủ nhận thức về những mối nguy hiểm khi tỉ lệ gặp tai nạn về mắt vì hóa chất ở những trẻ 7 tuổi thấp hơn 13 lần so với trẻ 1 tuổi.

Những hóa chất có trong những dung dịch tẩy rửa là tác nhân gây tổn thương mắt nguy hiểm nhất bởi những tổn thương mà chúng gây ra kéo dài rất lâu sau khi tiếp xúc và khó có thể phục hồi lại được.

Những nhà nghiên cứu đã phân tích số liệu trong 4 năm bao gồm hơn 30 triệu ca cấp cứu hàng năm. Họ đã nhận ra rằng có hơn 144 nghìn tai nạn liên quan đến bỏng do hóa chất trên khắp nước Anh và hầu hết đều xảy ra tại nhà.

Và trong khi trẻ nhỏ vẫn là đối tượng phải chịu nguy cơ bỏng mắt cao nhất thì người lớn ở độ tuổi lao động cũng giữ một tỉ lệ cao. Những kết quả này đã nhấn mạnh tầm quan trọng của việc giáo dục cho tất cả mọi người cách phòng tránh những tai nạn liên quan đến hóa chất.

*Các hóa chất tẩy rửa có thể gây rối loạn nội tiết*
Theo tin tức cập nhật trên trang The Costa Rica News, Cơ quan Y tế Panama đã cấm sử dụng và bán bất kỳ sản phẩm tẩy rửa nào có chứa chất nonylphenol. Đây là hóa chất cực độc hại với sức khỏe con người và là mối nguy hiểm với môi trường.

Các loại độc tố như nonylphenol đã tạo ra nhiều lo lắng về hậu quả của chúng đối với con người và thú vật hoang dã. Loại hóa chất này có thể gây ung thư, ảnh hưởng sức đề kháng và giảm số lượng tinh trùng.

Nolnylphenol tuy rất độc hại nhưng vẫn được sử dụng rộng rãi trong sản xuất sản phẩm tẩy rửa bởi những ưu điểm vượt trôi. Nó có khả năng giặt tẩy tốt, độ thấm ướt đáng chú ý, khả năng hoà tan rộng, khả năng tẩy rữa tốt, dễ sử dụng và có mùi nhẹ.

Hầu hết các nước châu Âu đã cấm sử dụng hóa chất này trong ngành sản xuất thương mại nhưng nó lại được coi là "an toàn" theo tiêu chuẩn Bắc Mỹ.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

